# Врачу нужен совет профессиональных пациентов



## Доктор Черепанов (12 Апр 2013)

Друзья!

Я начал работать над новой книгой о позвоночнике и болях в спине. В общем-то у меня накоплена масса материала, множество интересных сведений и черновиков. Но все-таки я смотрю на проблему со своей колокольни. И хотя у меня спина тоже иногда болит, взглянуть на проблему глазами обычного человека без медицинского образования очень трудно.
Некоторые темы могут казаться мне очень интересными и важными, но насколько я прав?
Буду рад любому совету или пожеланию.
Каждому, чей совет я смогу использовать в работе, обещаю бесплатный экземпляр!


----------



## Сергей .. (12 Апр 2013)

доктор Черепанов написал(а):


> Друзья!
> 
> Я начал работать над новой книгой о позвоночнике и болях в спине. В общем-то у меня накоплена масса материала, множество интересных сведений и черновиков. Но все-таки я смотрю на проблему со своей колокольни. И хотя у меня спина тоже иногда болит, взглянуть на проблему глазами обычного человека без медицинского образования очень трудно.
> Некоторые темы могут казаться мне очень интересными и важными, но насколько я прав?
> ...


Так что именно вы хотите??. Как же советовать врачу!)). Мы же вроде дилетанты)


----------



## Lari (12 Апр 2013)

доктор Черепанов написал(а):


> Друзья!
> 
> Буду рад любому совету или пожеланию.
> Каждому, чей совет я смогу использовать в работе, обещаю бесплатный экземпляр!


 
_*К Вашим услугам-могу предложить: свою историю
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



*_


----------



## Доктор Черепанов (13 Апр 2013)

Сергей .. написал(а):


> Так что именно вы хотите??. Как же советовать врачу!)). Мы же вроде дилетанты)


Мне нужно знать чего вы хотите!
Добавлено: Apr 13, 2013 11:41 AM


Lari написал(а):


> _*К Вашим услугам-могу предложить: свою историю
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Давайте историю. Посмотрим, что в ней может быть интересно другим


----------



## Сергей .. (13 Апр 2013)

доктор Черепанов написал(а):


> Мне нужно знать чего вы хотите!
> Добавлено: Apr 13, 2013 11:41 AM


)))От кого я что хочу????


----------



## Kotenok (13 Апр 2013)

Если что-то найдете полезного в моей теме, то пожалуйста.  Вот ссылка: https://www.medhouse.ru/threads/2518/


----------



## Доктор Черепанов (14 Апр 2013)

К@тёнок написал(а):


> Если что-то найдете полезного в моей теме, то пожалуйста. Вот ссылка: https://www.medhouse.ru/threads/2518/


Да форум я и сам почитать могу! Вопрос же не в том, чтобы выбрать темы на форуме и их издать. Это вообще-то плагиат получится. Вопрос в другом. Литературы масса, но пишут обычно всякий бред. Интереснее услышать от обычного человека продолжение фразы. "Здорово, если бы была в книжка, к которой рассказывается о..."


----------



## La murr (14 Апр 2013)

доктор Черепанов написал(а):


> Интереснее услышать от обычного человека продолжение фразы. "Здорово, если бы была в книжка, к которой рассказывается о..."


Уважаемый доктор Черепанов! 
Столкнувшись с проблемами позвоночника, в ходе лечения, а теперь уже после операции, благодарно "впитываю" любую информацию о том, как правильно относиться к своей спине, чем поддержать многострадальный позвоночный столб!
Как хорошо было бы, чтобы эти сведения были обобщены и изданы! Ведь это так важно: правильно питать, тренировать, укрепляя, беречь от не физиологичных положений свою спинку.

Вот о том, как правильно работать за компьютером, встретила на сайте умилительный ролик. Трогательно обозначено как можно, как нельзя. Как бы мне хотелось посмотреть что-то подобное о положениях тела и нагрузках в той или иной позе на позвоночные отделы!
Творческих вам успехов и плодотворной работы над (не сомневаюсь) очень нужной книгой!


----------



## Kotenok (14 Апр 2013)

доктор Черепанов написал(а):


> Интереснее услышать от обычного человека продолжение фразы. "Здорово, если бы была в книжка, к которой рассказывается о..."


Тогда, можно продолжить это так: рассказывается о предупреждении и профилактика болезней шейного отдела. Как обычному человеку без мед. образования справиться с этим и как разобраться с чего начать обследование и к каким специалистам нужно обращаться на начальном этапе заболевания.
Вот как то так.


----------



## La murr (14 Апр 2013)

И не только про шейный отдел, пожалуйста!


----------



## Сергей .. (14 Апр 2013)

Пишите правду, что и как и от чего происходит. Что можно обходиться без врачей спокойно и не нужны к ним ходить расстраиваться. Хотя книжки такие и так есть. Но лучше еще одна книжка максимальна написана к истине, чем очередной бред как вы пишите.


----------



## La murr (15 Апр 2013)

Сергей .. написал(а):


> Но лучше еще одна книжка максимальна написана к истине, чем очередной бред как вы пишите.


Не обижайте доктора!


----------



## Сергей .. (15 Апр 2013)

La murr написал(а):


> Не обижайте доктора!


Ни в коем случае!!  я никого  не обижаю.Прочитайте выше, это  он сам писал, я его лишь только процитировал.


----------



## Доктор Черепанов (15 Апр 2013)

Сергей .. написал(а):


> Пишите правду, что и как и от чего происходит. Что можно обходиться без врачей спокойно и не нужны к ним ходить расстраиваться. Хотя книжки такие и так есть. Но лучше еще одна книжка максимальна написана к истине, чем очередной бред как вы пишите.


Ну просто с правдой уже есть - это моя первая книжка. Откровеннее некуда


----------



## Сергей .. (15 Апр 2013)

доктор Черепанов написал(а):


> Ну просто с правдой уже есть - это моя первая книжка. Откровеннее некуда


 Ткните где можно почитать!


----------



## Доктор Черепанов (15 Апр 2013)

Сергей .. написал(а):


> Ткните где можно почитать!


вот например


----------



## Сергей .. (15 Апр 2013)

доктор Черепанов написал(а):


> вот например


Спасибо почитаем


----------



## М@руся (15 Апр 2013)

Глава об операциях на позвоночнике: http://my-spine.ru/news/booksurgery/#more-2163
из книги доктора Черепанова Е.А.


----------



## Сергей .. (15 Апр 2013)

Я извиняюсь, то что вы дали это с 151 страницы до 173??. Я правильно понимаю?.Книга об операциях только


----------



## М@руся (15 Апр 2013)

Евгений Аркадьевич, а книга будет научно-популярной или сугубо научной ?


----------



## Сергей .. (15 Апр 2013)

М@руся написал(а):


> Глава об операциях на позвоночнике: http://my-spine.ru/news/booksurgery/#more-2163
> из книги доктора Черепанова Е.А.


Спасибо и вам)


----------



## М@руся (15 Апр 2013)

Сергей .. написал(а):


> Я извиняюсь, то что вы дали это с 151 страницы до 173??. Я правильно понимаю?.Книга об операциях только


Да, Сергей.., совершенно верно, эти страницы. Где можно посмотреть в инете книгу полностью, увы не нашла.
Черепанов Е. А. Школа " Здоровый позвоночник" . Истинная причина боли в спине.







​


----------



## Сергей .. (15 Апр 2013)

М@руся написал(а):


> Да, Сергей.., совершенно верно, эти страницы. Где можно посмотреть в инете книгу полностью, увы не нашла.
> Черепанов Е. А. Школа " Здоровый позвоночник" . Истинная причина боли в спине.
> 
> 
> ...


Почитал уже спасибо


----------



## ДианаР72 (15 Апр 2013)

Как  психологически справиться  с  состоянием,что нельзя сгибаться,прыгать,бегать и упражнения какие  можно  делать,а   какие  нет.


----------



## Доктор Черепанов (15 Апр 2013)

Научно-популярной. Для обычных людей, если бы она была научной, я и не советовался бы 
Добавлено: Apr 15, 2013 6:40 PM


Сергей .. написал(а):


> Я извиняюсь, то что вы дали это с 151 страницы до 173??. Я правильно понимаю?.Книга об операциях только


Эта глава об операциях только. с 151 по 173. Оглавление посмотрите - там много о чем
Добавлено: Apr 15, 2013 6:40 PM


ДианаР72 написал(а):


> Как психологически справиться с состоянием,что нельзя сгибаться,прыгать,бегать и упражнения какие можно делать,а какие нет.


Это точно будет


----------



## Сергей .. (15 Апр 2013)

ДианаР72 написал(а):


> Как психологически справиться с состоянием,что нельзя сгибаться,прыгать,бегать и упражнения какие можно делать,а какие нет.


А вы после операции?


----------



## ДианаР72 (15 Апр 2013)

Сергей .. написал(а):


> А вы после операции?


Нет я  после  перелома .


----------



## Енотик (16 Апр 2013)

Мне было бы интересно почитать про то, как справляться с болью. С болью бесконечной и изматывающей... как не сойти с ума, как не "подсесть" на препараты противосудорожные, обезболивающие.
Рекомендации типа: полюбить свою боль, найти отвлекающее занятие не предлагать


----------



## klyuha (16 Апр 2013)

Здорово, если бы была такая книжка, в которой рассказывается о том, как, не отказываясь от вредных привычек, избежать их последствий. Ведь всем известно, что много вредного - сладко!


----------



## Роман2102 (27 Апр 2013)

доктор Черепанов написал(а):


> Буду рад любому совету или пожеланию.


Евгений Аркадьевич, 
Причины болезней... С этого можно начать. Чем больше будет книг о персонализации ответственности за свое здоровье, тем оно лучше. Современный человек крайне безответственен, а почему... потому что ответственность накапливается и давит на психику, это давление еще больше провоцирует сброс ответственности... Начинаем с плохого настроения, которое переходит в стресс, дипресию, гормональный сбой, напряжение мышц тела, ущемление нервов, невралгии и т.д. Небольшой экскурс о необходимости гармонии тела и сознания. Как говорит мой гуру, тело всегда в настоящем времени, а сознание человека блуждает где то в будущем или прошлом. То есть это разрыв говорит об отсутствии хозяина в доме, или водителя в автомобиле как Вы приводили пример в отрывке Вашей книги. Если нет водилы, кто рулит? Так и выпадают тела с дороги жизни на больничные койки. О психосоматической отвественности, к примеру:
_Гипоталамус — эта часть мозга отвечает за сохранение долговременной памяти, он хранит память о прошлом. Память имеет химическую природу и хранится в мозгу в химическом виде, мозг хранит воспоминания в виде пептидов и аминокислот. У нас есть прошлое, к которому мы непрерывно обращаемся, мы постоянно поддерживаем память о нем в мозгу, и это прошлое впоследствии переходит в наше тело. _
_Нейроны гипоталамуса внедрены прямо в мозговое образование, называемое гипофизом. Гипоталамус посылает в гипофиз информацию из памяти, а гипофиз выделяет аминокислоты, которые через кровеносную систему достигают надпочечников. Надпочечники немедленно начинают выделять в кровяное русло вещества, которые называются стероидами. Стероиды — вещества, которые успокаивают тело и залечивают возможные раны. Так появляется эмоция — чувство облегчения от снятия стрессового состояния. Если человек часто подвергается воздействию этих процессов, он начинает испытывать зависимость от чувства депрессии, благодаря которому в его теле выделяются стероиды. Стероиды действуют подобно наркотикам._
_*Хроническая депрессия*_
_Когда вы чрезмерно эксплуатируете свои надпочечники, то стероиды непрерывным потоком выплескиваютсяв кровь, их количество начинает переполнять и отравлять вас. Это состояние называется хроническойдепрессией. При хронической депрессии мы становимся настолько переполненными стероидами, что они начинают осаждать все рецепторы организма. Стероиды ограничивают поступление главных питательных веществ и аминокислот, а также других веществ-регуляторов, выделяемых мозгом. Что в таком случае происходит? Рецепторы, которые обеспечивали, например, метаболизм кальция, превращаются в рецепторы, обеспечивающие метаболизм стероидов. Каждый раз, когда вы пробуждаете свое прошлое, вы заставляете выделяться стероиды, а затем привыкаете к ним — и они вас разрушают. Всякий раз, когда мы обращаемся к памяти, мы тратим жизненную силу нашего организма на обеспечение эмоционального подъема. Фактически мы не сохраняем тело, а убиваем его. __П__рошлое действует на нас как наркотик, оно создает химическую зависимость. Ваша личность коренится в этой зависимости, потому что вы питаетесь своими эмоциями. _
Как то вот так. Вообщем смысл вначале мягко "пригрузить" читателя, интровертировать его в свой внутренний мир, помочь начать осознавать самого себя и что он делает с собой. 
О Подаче материала... Книга должа быть "живой", легко читаемой. Ну Вы знаете. Если знаете приемы НЛП. Изобилие примеров из практики обязательно! Метод кнута и пряника. Подача правды под начинкой из лжи. При подаче матеиала нужно учитывать различные психичские состояния читателей: кто то просто читает из любопытства или для профилактики, кто то уже болеет и шпигует свой череп разной инфой, и при этом прибывает в состоянии стресса и тревожности, кому то уже сделали операцию и он пребывает в состоянии депрессии от всяческих осложнений. Вообщем тому кто в стрессе попытаться успокоить, кто в депрессии взбодрить. Как то вот так.
Я немного устал. Поэтому если понравиться мой "совет" далее можно расписать схемы: Боль - отношение к боли - к кому обращаться? Работа - семья - как кормить? Потеря трудоспособности - чем питаться? Что важнее я или семья? Готовность к риску и неопределенности. Хватит планировать - жизнь сама планирует! Обращение к медикам: терапевт - невролог - нейрохирург - мануальный терапевт. Кто эти люди в белых халатах? Невролог районной больницы и платный невролог, разница? Мануальный терапевт - если он не является неврологом - не давайте ему хлеба! Убегайте от него или зовите на помощь! На приеме у врача - лечить себя или лечить врача? Что делать если врач - робот! Портрет врача - человека, отличительные признаки. Как его рапознать его среди врачей-роботов.
МРТ. Что это? Потому что врачам обьяснять как всегда некогда или очередь! Обьяснение распространенных медицинских терминов "пролобирует в позвоночный канал, деформирует дуральный мешок, компремирует корешок. и т.д. Это как раз об успокоении. потому как фраза "деформирует дуральный мешок" может испугать читателя и вызвать мысль об операции. Хотя это не всегда ж так? То есть пациент-читетель должен прикинутьсвои шансы и перспективу будщего лечения. Либо успокоиться, либо морально подготовиться. Ну и далее по схеме консервация или операция, до в процессе и после. Реабилитация. Профилактика обострений и осложнений. Вот пока вкрадце и все. если Где то произойдет стыковка мыслей, готов ответить на наводящие вопросы


----------



## Сильно пьющий (27 Апр 2013)

Поднимте вопрос о склеротомных болях в нижних конечностях при проблемах в пояснице. 
Склеротомные боли:
- звучит угрожающе;
- не поддаются никакой логике при поапытке связать с конкретным сегментом;
- мало кто из вертебрологов, ортопедов может чтонибудь сказать о них Есть такие кто вообще не слышал. А еще визитки раздают мол вертебролог...
- такие боли в ногах крайне трудно диагностировать и связать с позвоночником. 
- как их отличать от чисто ортопедических проблем или невропатий или там сосудов например?
Вроде как факт существоания оных доказан, а специалистов по ним нет
Скольких больных мучают эти боли! Другие диагнозы рушаться как карточные домики:
- арторозы/артриты
- невропатии
- психогенные
- остепорозы, ревматизмы, тендиниты-шмандениты и т.д. и т.д. 
Находятся лишь проблемы в пояснице, которые как правило никак не коррелируют с областями болей. Горе "специалисты" тупо ставят радикулит из поясницы и гуляй Вася, т.к. они объяснить это тне в состоянии.


----------



## klyuha (27 Апр 2013)

Роман2102 написал(а):


> Гипоталамус — эта часть мозга


Исключительно ценная информация для врача...


----------



## katerina1 (27 Апр 2013)

Я вот наткнулась на эту тему! Я бы хотела чтоб в книге были написаны доступным языком, желательно очень подробно, что люди все разные, что срастание костей у кого то берет 1 месяц а у меня - 3! и что это норма! Чтоб люди кто перенес операцию не смотрели как я с ужасом на "сроки реабилитации", понимая что они не "вкладываются!" Это важно, поверьте мне. Я читая темы людей перенесших такую же операцию как и я, видела что я например не могу стоять! банально стоять на своих двух ровно, а не согнуто и держась за ходунки - в то время как другие в такой же срок уже начинали ходить держа ходунки перед собой в руках"для страховки", а шли сами! Я начинала паниковать, искать что не так у меня! Нервничать, спрашивать всех, что со мной? Доставать врачей форума! И вот сейчас - я спустя 3 месяца могу делать то, что другие делали спустя месяц после операции, я медленно "заживаю". Надо бы рассказать людям в книге, что это норма (может даже привести примеры ) и главное успокоить людей! Очень трудно человеку решиться на операцию, но еще труднее морально пережить "отставание"от "норм"! Я бы дорого отдала за такую тему, потому что сама пережила и сейчас еще нахожусь в панике от своего "торможения", и форумчанки мне писали, что надо время и все пройдет, и ты сможешь и тому подобное, но это не успокаивало до конца, а вот когда два врача форума Игорь Зинчук и Ступин написали что мне требуется чуть больше времени чем другим, потому что кости медленней срастаются и что это НОРМАЛЬНО - вот только тогда я начала успокаиваться. Важно, чтоб врачи это говорили! Часто! Потому что глядя на других, я начинала "рвать"спину, но чтоб догнать других. В итоге я делала только хуже и телу и психике, а сроки нам диктуют везде! Мне - институт национального страхования, который платит мне пособие по инвалидности, у них прописано, что через месяц человек после такой операции может сам прийти на комиссию, а я нет! Все - ты уклоняешься! Ортопед и нейрохирург тоже через месяц - на прием приедете! А я пластом лежала! Муж им звонил, а они - не понимаем, почему она так!  Я же слыша все это, понимала, что что-то не так у меня! Проверки кт после операции через неделю показывала - все окей, а спина болела жутко! Вот я считаю, что "сроки"надо раздвигать! Потому что организмы разные! А человек видя что не успевает за другими, теряется... Извините, если я что-то не так написала -  в моей теме все мои муки расписаны. Буду рада, если мой "опыт" сможет помочь хоть 1 человеку справиться с трудностями послеоперационного периода... С уважением катя (прошу прощенья за ошибки - живу в израиле 17 лет)


----------



## La murr (27 Апр 2013)

Катюша, милая. не волнуйся - *всё будет хорошо! 
Мы все разные и сроки на восстановление у всех разные, ты права.  *


----------



## katerina1 (27 Апр 2013)

вот и нужна на эту тему книга - их нет
Добавлено: Apr 27, 2013 2:20 PM
Не всем повезло найти наш форум, есть те, кто один на один с болезнью, они читают книги! И им нужен "опыт" других, подробно описанный, а главное доходчиво объясняющий, что нет четких сроков! (в разумных пределах конечно)


----------



## La murr (27 Апр 2013)

katerina1 написал(а):


> вот и нужна на эту тему книга-их нет
> Добавлено: Apr 27, 2013 2:20 PM
> не всем повезло найти наш форум.есть те кто один на один с болезнью.они читают книги!и им нужен "опыт"других,подробно описанный а главное доходчиво обьясняющий что нет четких сроков!(в разумных приделах конечно)


Я тоже до операции ходила по форумам тех, кто оперировался - интересовало как пережить послеоперационный период...  
После операции повезло найти этот сайт! Спасибо всем!


----------



## Доктор Черепанов (29 Апр 2013)

Спасибо всем, советуйте еще!


----------



## katerina1 (30 Апр 2013)

профилактика в школах у детей.не правельное высиживание детей по 7 часов ежедневно!ношение рюкзаков по 10 кг! с книгами! не внимание учителей к походке ребенка.ведь лутше предупредить чем лечить!и увидеть вовремя что с осанкой у ребенка проблеммы легче в школе чем замотанным  родителям по вечерам.(из жизни моей дочери)2-разьяснять вред лекарств типа деклофенак в бесконтрольном применении...вред сидения за компом часами-приводя примеры..относительно каблуков у модниц и о полезности правельной походки..приучение людей с проблеммами опорно двиг. апарата-обращяться к психологам.нестыдиться своих чувств..страхов..закаливание ушло из жизни нашей..да милион тем!главное уметь их донести до людей так чтоб понимали люди и хотели читать и применять советы..успеха вам в таком нужном деле!


----------



## Роман2102 (30 Апр 2013)

доктор Черепанов написал(а):


> Спасибо всем, советуйте еще!


А когда итоги конкурса? А то я так всю свою интеллектуальную собственность пропью, и потом как возместиь потери? Ужо книжку охота читать


----------



## tortoise (3 Май 2013)

Добрый день Евгений Аркадьевич!
Во-первых спасибо Вам за семинар и книгу! Вы меня вылечили . Я просто перестала думать, что я больна и у меня прошла судорога в икре, видимо я ее просто ждала, стоило перестать ждать и все прошло.
Я давно чувствую себя хорошо, но у меня все время было ощущение, что мое хорошее самочувствие-состояние временное, что я больна и мне нужно беречься.
Меня все время посещала мысль, что почему же я не вела такой здоровый образ жизни, пока была здорова, сколько я всего упустила в жизни, а теперь я больна.
Короче, Вам удалось меня убедить, что я здорова, спасибо Вам за это огромное!!!!

Теперь про то, чего мне не хватило в Вашей книге, к стати, те кто ее еще не прочитал, очень рекомендую, не ждать , кода появится новая, а прочитать ту которая уже написана!!!! Очень полезное и увлекательное чтиво.
Нет следующую я жду с нетерпением, и завидую, тем кто не читал первую, вы можете ее прочесть, и сократить срок ожидания

Я знаю, что Вы скажите, я попрошу Вас разобрать 125 вид лечения, но все же, расскажите подробней о влиянии сколиотической осанки на возникновение болей в спине, я не о серьезных отклонения, а о 1-2 степени, которые можно считать почти нормой, снизит ли хотя бы гипотететически приближение позвоночника к вертикали возникновение мышечных спазмов и болей? Мне всже видится, что это должно влиять, и если да, то скажите, есть какая то информация по методу Блюма не от него самого, его пациентов, а что то хоть как то независимое мнение от автора.

И еще, у меня бы парез, я не могла вставать на носочек, вернее до определенной высоты я поднималась, потом "дырка", а потом, если эту дырку приодолеть с помощью другой ноги, то дальше опять работает, сейчас, слава Богу, парез прошел, я полностью могу подниматься на одной ноге на носочек, и даже как уже написала, ощущение судороги прошло.
Скажите пожалуйста, что произошло? Нервные клетки ведь не восстанавливаются, вернее почти не востанавлиаются, какие-то соседние мышцы взяли на себя работу? Или все же нерв востановился, в общем мне интересно, что произошло. Что я делала сказать могу- я очень много хожу и делаю ежедневно зарядку, нагружаю икроножные разными упражнениями. Мне интересно, на восстановление повлияли нагрузки или просто время пришло. Влияют ли физические  нагрузки на ликвидацию парезов или все зависит от генетики?


----------



## tortoise (5 Май 2013)

Еще вопрос, 
хроническая боль:
что нужно сделать самому пациенту, что бы не допустить образование хронического болевого синдрома и есть ли способы его преодоления, я о боли, которая по сути уже не имеет совсем никаких объективных причин, а боль сохраняется.

О тех случаях, когда пациенту предлагают обратится к психологу, а пациент воспринимает эту рекомендацию, как оскорбление, что ему не верят, что думают, что он симулянт. Понятно, что с таким настроем, человек просто никуда не пойдет и только глубже загонит себя в стресс и боль(у Вас в книге об этом немного есть, но я бы посвятила этому больше места). М.б. какие то тесты, примеры или доказательства, которые помогут убедится, что осталось только восприятие боли, а причин для боли нет.

Хотелось бы видеть более подобные объяснения, как стресс влияет на усиление (или даже на появление) болей в спине.
У меня есть смешная история.
Я пожаловалась инструктору по даоской йоге, что меня постоянно беспокоит боль в верхней части левой лопатки, просила подсказать упражнения. Боль не сильная, скорее дискомфорт, но уже "достала",  появляется, когда читаю, или пытаюсь расслабится.  Мне сказали, что это болит "точка злости", я человек в целом дружелюбный, но не очень давно у меня появился объект, который меня действительно злит, и точка то, похоже появилась приблизительно в это же время.
Т.к. Ничего плохого, в рекомендации, постараться простить и переслать злиться нет, я стала старательно следить за своей эмоцией, удивлению моему не было предела, когда я поняла, что если я не злюсь, точка не болит, стоит немного рассердится, "точка злости" активизируется, а особенно она активизируется, когда начинаешь прокручивать неприятные моменты в голове, не имея уже реальных причин, а просто вспоминая. 

Я нашла этому  вполне материалистическое объяснение. Мы достаточно легко определяем эмоцию человека по его внешнему виду, есть специалисты, которые могут определить скрытые эмоции и желания по телодвижениям. Есть даже книжки "Язык телодвижений". Я сделала "великое открытие": у людей, при одинаковых эмоциях, напрягаются одинаковые мышцы. Поэтому, если я часто злюсь, у меня, как и у других людей во время злости,  сжимаются  и по долгу  не расслабляются мышцы  в "точке злости",  и от длительного спазма  начинают болеть. Я, конечно, не могу полностью контролировать спонтанные эмоции возникающие в ответ на какие то события, но справится с последующим возвращением в мыслях к неприятным эпизодам, вполне посильная задача, особенно имея такой чудный индикатор успешности борьбы с негативными мыслями, как моя, теперь уже любимая, "точка злости"


----------



## La murr (5 Май 2013)

Хочу вся состоять из точек радости, любви, благополучия, успешности, здоровья!


----------



## Lari (21 Июн 2013)

доктор Черепанов написал(а):


> Спасибо всем, советуйте еще!


 
Хочется, чтобы в книге была тема:
Герпес как причина острой боли в спине


----------



## Доктор Черепанов (24 Июн 2013)

Lari написал(а):


> Хочется, чтобы в книге была тема:
> Герпес как причина острой боли в спине


Почему такой интерес к герпесу?


----------



## La murr (24 Июн 2013)

доктор Черепанов написал(а):


> Почему такой интерес к герпесу?


Потому, что герпес - реальная причина страданий... 
Во время обострения этой хронической инфекции усиливаются болевые ощущения, состояние лихорадки и ломоты в костях...


----------



## Lari (26 Июн 2013)

доктор Черепанов написал(а):


> Почему такой интерес к герпесу?


 
Потому что на собственной шее ощутила действие герпетоподобной инфекции
Добавлено: Jun 26, 2013 9:09 AM


La murr написал(а):


> Потому, что герпес - реальная причина страданий...
> Во время обострения этой хронической инфекции усиливаются болевые ощущения, состояние лихорадки и ломоты в костях...


... Спастическая мышечная гипертензия группы мышц одной стороны шеи и постинфекционная (герпетоподобная инфекция) амиотрофия ипсилатеральных мышц вызывали у меня смещение оси ротации всего шейного отдела, с односторонней нагрузкой на один или больше межпозвоночных дисков...


----------



## Доктор Черепанов (29 Июн 2013)

Да, спасибо. Увы, я думаю, что это очень частная проблема для того, чтобы помещать в такого плана книгу.


----------



## La murr (30 Июн 2013)

доктор Черепанов написал(а):


> Да, спасибо. Увы, я думаю, что это очень частная проблема для того, чтобы помещать в такого плана книгу.


 
Ну, тогда может быть отдельной брошюрой?


----------



## Lari (2 Июл 2013)

доктор Черепанов написал(а):


> Да, спасибо. Увы, я думаю, что это очень частная проблема для того, чтобы помещать в такого плана книгу.


Уважаемый доктор Черепанов,у 5%-10%-60% больных- причиной острой боли в спине (дорсалгия)-является герпетоподобная инфекция.
https://www.medhouse.ru/threads/16208/
Да, это частная проблема. Больной приходит к врачу с симптомами боли позвоночника и с Herpes Zoster в классической форме или с безвысыпной формой : Zona fruste...
В основном врачи говорят-сыпь пузырьковая - это поверхностная кожная инфекция ...
И назначают bromasepami,gabapentini, Промистар и Ценнаризин" - варицелла герпеса обожает подобные препараты.Они необходимы для дальнейшего распространения инфекции.
( ...Не верьте, что герпес не излечим. Как минимум, он излечим до степени, когда не поражаются спинальный ганглий. цитата Доктора Абелара https://www.medhouse.ru/threads/5062/#post-53571)
Должна быть диагностика:
1,Сделать ПЦР реакцию, ИФА (ферментный или флуоресцентный) анализ на герпес.
2,Консультация инфекционист-вирусолога (герпетолога) и тд


----------



## Доктор Черепанов (3 Июл 2013)

Lari написал(а):


> Уважаемый доктор Черепанов,у 5%-10%-60% больных- причиной острой боли в спине (дорсалгия)-является герпетоподобная инфекция.
> https://www.medhouse.ru/threads/16208/


 
Так уж определитесь 5 , 10 или 60%. Между пятью и 60 большая разница. И потом. Кто это сказал? Как это проверено?

Поймите меня правильно: герпес может быть причиной боли и еще как. И не только герпес - в свое время я проводил научную работу, в ходе которой выявил ДНК хламидий у каждого четвертого пациента в тканях диска, удаляемого на операции. Работа завершена не была - я понятия не имею, имеет ли это значение, но тем не менее. Я хочу сказать, что частой проблемой является склонность людей к обобщению, то есть мышление в стиле "все или ничего". То есть не нужно впадать в крайности.


----------



## Lari (3 Июл 2013)

доктор Черепанов написал(а):


> Так уж определитесь 5 , 10 или 60%. Между пятью и 60 большая разница. И потом. Кто это сказал? Как это проверено?.


 
Если пройти по выше предложенной ссылке в тему "Герпес как причина острой боли в спине"
Эти цифры написали:
ylianovich-(Насчет 80%, или 60%- не скажу, просто не знаю ... по личному клиническому опыту примерно процентов 5%, связанно с ВГ- это точно)

Доктор Ступин- (Процентов 60, может и больше, но точно не меньше. )

линуксоид-(...во время свободного диспута он мне примерно такое выдал" А ты знаешь,Андрюха что в 80 % случаев причиной острой боли в спине (дорсалгия в смысле) является герпес)



доктор Черепанов написал(а):


> Поймите меня правильно: герпес может быть причиной боли и еще как. И не только герпес - в свое время я проводил научную работу, в ходе которой выявил ДНК хламидий у каждого четвертого пациента в тканях диска, удаляемого на операции. Работа завершена не была - я понятия не имею, имеет ли это значение, но тем не менее. Я хочу сказать, что частой проблемой является склонность людей к обобщению, то есть мышление в стиле "все или ничего". То есть не нужно впадать в крайности.


Уважаемый доктор Черепанов крайности нет-есть ситуация и для меня этот вопрос актуален


----------



## 1951wladimir (9 Авг 2013)

Можете посмотреть мою историю:  тракционный корсет и метод статического растяжения позвоночника. Публикацию отдельных вопросов методики применения и опыта  использования в клиниках Екатеринбурга  я буду продолжать.


----------



## Доктор Черепанов (19 Авг 2013)

1951wladimir написал(а):


> Можете посмотреть мою историю: тракционный корсет и метод статического растяжения позвоночника. Публикацию отдельных вопросов методики применения и опыта использования в клиниках Екатеринбурга я буду продолжать.


 
Не совсем понял...


----------



## Елена Кот (7 Дек 2013)

Уважаемый доктор! Если Вы все еще принимаете интересующие пациентов темы для Вашей книги, то у меня созрел вопрос, на который на очных приемах неврологи пожимали плечами(не повезло, наверное) и отправляли меня к кардиологам, флебологам. Венозная дисциркуляция как следствие проблем в шейном отделе позвоночника. Не могу справиться, в частности, с мышечными спазмами в шейном и среднем отделах. Головокружения - это понятно, традиционный симптом. Но когда начинаю описывать болезненные подергивания вен в конечностях, пощипывания, гематомы, нарушения сердечного ритма, чувство распирания в ногах -вот тут неврологи сомневаются - а их ли симптом? По крайней мере, из моего опыта. Все это начинается, когда "отпускает" голову. Такой круговорот. Плохо голове-спокойно венам. Голова светлеет- вены ноют. С уважением.


----------



## Доктор Черепанов (13 Дек 2013)

Елена Кот написал(а):


> Уважаемый доктор! Если Вы все еще принимаете интересующие пациентов темы для Вашей книги, то у меня созрел вопрос, на который на очных приемах неврологи пожимали плечами(не повезло, наверное) и отправляли меня к кардиологам, флебологам. Венозная дисциркуляция как следствие проблем в шейном отделе позвоночника. Не могу справиться, в частности, с мышечными спазмами в шейном и среднем отделах. Головокружения - это понятно, традиционный симптом. Но когда начинаю описывать болезненные подергивания вен в конечностях, пощипывания, гематомы, нарушения сердечного ритма, чувство распирания в ногах -вот тут неврологи сомневаются - а их ли симптом? По крайней мере, из моего опыта. Все это начинается, когда "отпускает" голову. Такой круговорот. Плохо голове-спокойно венам. Голова светлеет- вены ноют. С уважением.


Из всего этого не понятно только, почему вы связываете свои проблемы с венами


----------



## Елена Кот (13 Дек 2013)

Венозный стаз(дисциркуляция?) -как я поняла, это следствие нарушения кровообращения. Или его проявление. И я не только чувствую подёргивания вен, я это и вижу (пульсация именно там, где болит и дергает). И гематомы? Я их вижу. Синяки у колена. Там, где до их появления дергало.  Пощипывания, чувство распирания - лишь ощущаю. Т.е., Вы думаете, что эти ощущения - не собственно вены, а некие ощущения неврологической природы? Извините, если  неграмотно обошлась с терминами. Врач ведь и со слов пациента делает заключение. Таковы мои ощущения, и визуальные в том числе. Если Вы как-то прокомментируете, буду благодарна. В начале истории - проблемы в С0-С1-С2, компрессия в ПА и ПВ (по УЗДГ сосудов головы и шеи) ,отсюда головокружения, ну и далее то, что сказала про вены. С уважением, Елена.


----------



## Доктор Черепанов (21 Дек 2013)

Вам очень мешает, что вы делаете выводы, не имея никаких на это оснований. Т.е. вы почему-то решили, что дергает вены. У вас есть ощущения подергивания - их и описывайте. Не нужно пытаться делать за врачей их работу, не пользуйтесь терминами, описывайте простыми словами, что вы чувствуете, что вам не нравится.
То же самое касается проблем в C0-C1-C2 или компресси ПА. Очевидно, что это с чьих - то слов, я даже сомневаюсь, что вы можете расшифровать значение "C0". 
Тем более, что все эти термины скорее всего не имеют никакого отношения к вашему состоянию.

Освободитесь от мусора, легче будет вам и вашим врачам.

Я к чему это все... В вашей ситуации скорее всего вообще речь не идет о позвоночнике, но вас в этом ошибочно убедили.


----------



## Жаннат (21 Дек 2013)

*доктор Черепанов*,  я бы посоветовала начать  разговор о профилактике болезней позвоночника еще с внутриутробного развития плода ( что нужно знать беременной для правильного развития скелета ребенка), потом после рождения, чтобы мамочки не спешили усаживать детей раньше времени и прочие ошибки, которые впоследствии приведут к проблемам с позвоночником у детей. Какие виды спорта, танцы и прочие увлечения будут положительно влиять на  "здоровье" позвоночника, а какие будут приносить вред. Мы все родом из детства.... Да и самой будущей маме надо знать как правильно вести себя во время вынашивания и после родов, дабы сохранить позвоночник здоровым.
  Я, к сожалению, не читала вашей первой книги. Возможно, там уже изложено то, что я предлагаю. Но мне хотелось бы ( как больному, прооперированному) более подробно, прямо по дням или неделям, расписать что, как и сколько раз, надо делать, чтобы быстрее восстановится после операции, в оптимальные сроки. Прямо как в учебнике по пропедевтике детских болезней  было расписано: 1мес- ..., 2 мес- и т.д. И далее, год после операции,2 год, какие правила поведения  в течение всей последующей жизни.
  Рекомендации по физической активности, что можно и нужно, больным остеохондрозом, перенесшим операцию в плане физнагрузки на всю оставшуюся жизнь.
  Наверное, пока закончу свои предложения. Книгу хотелось бы получить))


----------



## Доктор Черепанов (22 Дек 2013)

Насчет конкретных рекомендаций - да, это многие просят. Т.е. вроде бы все понятно, но скажите, с чего начать. Это я усвоил


----------



## Жаннат (22 Дек 2013)

Я не совсем поняла что вы имеете ввиду? С чего начать что? Рекомендации по физ. активности или по послеоперационному периоду? Как будет называться ваша книга? Что вы хотели в ней изложить?


----------

